# Norwegian: Bun Torbjørn Provocative



## Grefsen

I came across a Norwegian to English translator and thought I would give it a try with the following paragraph from a *norsk fotball* article I was attempting to read titled Rosenborg redder Ørn.




> *Og på lengre sikt vi er jo flere aktører som jobber for å få på plass et godkjent toppanlegg på Lade, fortsetter Bratseth som i høst har overlatt stillingen sin i Rosenborg som sportsdirektør til Knut Torbjørn Eggen.*



Here was result of the online translation:

"And at long-range we're certainly more aktører as works to a few in place a approved toppanlegg at Load, continue Bratseth as in autumn has commend census her in Rosenborg as sportsdirektør at *Bun Torbjørn Provocative*."  *

* Actually it is almost possible to make some sense out of the translation   , but what really jumped out at me was the result for the name  *Knut Torbjørn Eggen.  

*Does anyone have any idea how *Knut Torbjørn Eggen *ended up as *"Bun Torbjørn Provocative."   **
*
I couldn't find a translation for *Knut, *but *knute *can apparently be translated as "knob" or "knot."  When I go the other way with "bun" and attempt to translate it into English I end up with *bolle.

*I guess that since the translation for *Egg *is "egg," then one possible translation for *Eggen *would be "the egg."  Since the translation for *Egge *is "encourage," "incite," or  "instigate" I'm guessing that since "inciting" someone could also mean provoking them, that this is where "provocative" came from.  

However, when I go the other way with "provocative" and attempt to translate it into English, what I end up with is *utfordrende**.  
*


----------



## Pteppic

Online translators are always fun 

And if they were going to translate his last name they should've gone with "the ridge"


----------



## Tjahzi

I'm disappointed it didn't translate "Torbjörn" to "Thorbear"!


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> I guess that since the translation for *Egg *is "egg," then one possible translation for *Eggen *would be "the egg."


 
How "Knut" became "Bun", I really don't know. I think "Eggen" could be read as an adjective, but it's still a weird translation.

But I should comment on what I've quoted: "the egg" is not a possible translation for "Eggen", since it's wrong gender. The norwegian word "egg" is neuter, and it would therefore be "Egget". "Eggen" would be possible if the word had masculine gender.


----------



## Aleco

Yeah, I would understand it as an adjective too, though I thought it would be more likely to have "the ridge".


----------



## titi82

As a woman, my input on the knut=bun issue: when we put our hair up on the top of our head in a bun, we can call it "knute".


----------



## Grefsen

Tjahzi said:


> I'm disappointed it didn't translate "Torbjörn" to "Thorbear"!



So if "Thor" is an English version of the Norwegian name Tor then I think your translation is spot on.  

I thought it was a bit strange that *Torbjørn * was left untranslated after *Knut* and *Eggen* were both translated, but I would imagine that compound words must be difficult for the online translators to handle.


----------



## Grefsen

oskhen said:


> But I should comment on what I've quoted: "the egg" is not a possible translation for "Eggen", since it's wrong gender. The norwegian word "egg" is neuter, and it would therefore be "Egget". "Eggen" would be possible if the word had masculine gender.



*Tusen takk oskhen!*  Of course, I should have remembered that *et *goee with *egg* and not *en*.   If I had made this mistake in the *norsk kurs* I took at the University of Oslo, my paper would have likely been returned with *element**æ**r feil *on it.


----------



## Vikingo

I guess the translation algorithm considered "eggen" to have the same stem as "eggende", and went on from there. On a side note, it always gives me an urge to laugh when otherwise intelligent people say that they believe automatic translators will become perfect in a few years.


----------

